# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Recherches de familles d'accueil >  Help cherche garde boxer mâle

## Marion2229

APPEL AU SECOURS (Encore  :Smile: ) commentaires malveillants encore une fois s'abstenir svp. J'ai un long séjour à l'hôpital de prévu et je cherche quelqu'un capable de me le garder 1 bon mois. Peut être un peu plus, peut être un peu moins. Cheyenne, 4 ans bientôt, mâle non castré mais pucé vacciné. A vécu la majeure partie de la route en camion donc besoin d'espace.... Et d'amour. Ce chien est toute ma vie et risque la SPA. Personne de mes connaissances ne peut le garder. C'est mon troisième post et l'une de mes dernières chances. Je suis dans le 22 vers Saint Brieuc. Staff Boxer Malamut, mon amour de chien et toute ma vie. Très joueur mais aussi très protecteur. MP si ok help, pour plus d'infos et de photos

----------


## superdogs

Je ne peux pas aider personnellement. Mais il y a une asso Bêtes de scènes, en Ile et Vilaine (pas tout près) qui pourrait peut-être aider, lancer une recherche de FA peut-être...
Si je devais être durablement inapte à m'occuper de mon chien, je serai très angoissée. 
Bonne chance

----------


## Daysie433

*faudrait svp préciser ses ententes chiens et chats
s'il est ok enfants
caractère dominant ou pas
cela aiderait pour cibler les familles d'accueil susceptibles de le garder quelques semaines*

----------

